# crank up scaffolding



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone used this product? They say it's meant for large residential/light commercial that is very cut up. http://www.nonstopscaffolding.com/page.php?s=30


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

I've used "Mason King" which is the same stuff.Not hatefull,but does not compair to hydrolic mast climbing.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i have used it on several commercial jobs.i dont own any.one reason i like it,is because you always stay in your comfort level as far as laying(just below your waist to mid chest area.)if worked right your bricklayers shouldnt have much bending over to get mud or brick.raising the scaffold is a snap with foot pedal jacks.lowering can be tricky as all units need to be lowered at same time or at least go from one unit to another lowering same distance to keep them from binding up.
i dont think a residential job would ever warrant the purchase of these scaffold.

like master mason says these dont compare to fraco scaffolding,but cost is alot cheaper.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I have seen climbing rigs geared for residential. Comes on a trailer, pull it with a pick-up. Can't remember who makes it though.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Why don't you think the cost would be justified on large residential? I'm looking to primarily save my masons and myself from bending over too much/lifting heavy stones to awkward places. It would also save time in jumping up material platforms. Weight wise, much of our work is like laying 12" block, but we have to place each stone on the wall a couple times.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i should have clicked the link and read that page.
when i said i didnt think a residential job would warrant the purchase i was thinking the commerical models,like the morgan towers).
i thinks these would do just what you want them to do.:thumbup:


----------



## WARD (Nov 21, 2006)

We have enough for a 500' x 50' stacked out at the yard. They have been laying there for at least a year now with no use. We don't care for them. They seem too ackward to move for small jobs, but too small to use on the large jobs. I don't find them to be very stable at height without extensive bracing to the structure. 
JMHO


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Wanna sell 'em?:whistling


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

alot of commercial work is done with this scaffold here they are ok but they often get jammed if not maintained properly seen a guy fall 4 stories down trying to unjam the cables


----------



## jaymasonry (Jul 27, 2008)

i wouldnt mess with anything crank or pulley. dangerous. scary even. im talking more of morgan scaffold though, the only kind ive worked off of. i cringe thinking of it.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

One advantage of crankups is that they are not as vulnerable to theft as regular scaffolding.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I just this year bought EZ Scaffold light duty residential scaffold. So far we love it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

wazez said:


> I just this year bought EZ Scaffold light duty residential scaffold. So far we love it.


Mind if I ask how much per section that was?


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

This? It's a barracks we built on Camp Pendleton about 8 years ago. I thought it was great but of course I didn't have to crank it.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its great till you have to P....


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried it and I dont like...its basically manual scissor lift...there is nothing that can sub scissor lift and quiet honestly for 100$ a week in difference I would pick scissor lift up to 50' over scaffold for same elevation anyday.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

And with a sissor lift, you can get by without a skytrack.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Gary H said:


> And with a sissor lift, you can get by without a skytrack.


Thats right..not to mention that there is no assembling/disassebling issue,terrain tires and auto-leveling with four leg-jacks.

I am looking into buying one but 12k is a lot to pony up and I dont have a shop


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Scissor lift is great but what about when you have a long wall?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Scissor lift is great but what about when you have a long wall?


Well you can drive it right :laughing:

Besides on bigger projects I priced I usually price two scissor lifts...they come at about 2000 a month a piece and its fully worth it.

Properly installed scaffolding by red seal scaffolder would run you about 1500 a month to rent and another 600 to assemble/disassemble around here anyway.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Crank up scaffolding has become obsolete for the most part. It still has its uses, but hydraulic mast climbers are becoming the norm now. The company I work for has a lot of crank up just sitting around rusting away. 

For 99% of what you would use crank scaffolding for a scissor lift would not do any good. I am picturing 8 bricklayers in 8 scissor lifts all working the same line :laughing: Where to the laborers stand?


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

It's funny how I was thinking the same thing. 

Seriously, the crank up stuff would work for me in residential, even if the project is really chopped up. I haven't made it a priority to find some, but if there is a stack of good crank up sitting unappreciated, I could find a home where it would be given the TLC it deserves.:thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I could find out if they are interested in getting rid of any of it. I know they won't give it away since they could just scrap it and get some money. But I can't imagine they would want much for it compared to new or even used. I think the money in hauling it might not make it worth your while though.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

This is our new scaffold....


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Tyvek


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Question-How do you load the boards? It doesn't look like you have enough room for a labia in the back to unload from forks?


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

There are 3 labors plank and 2 stock plank plus the cut plank.
It can get a little tight with a cube of brick but its manageable.


----------

